# Wer ist euer/e Lieblingsschauspieler/in



## Gunny Hartman (3. Januar 2010)

Wer ist euer Lieblingsschauspieler bzw. Lieblingsschauspielerin?

Don Johnson
Mark Harmon
Mel Gibson
Anthony Hopkins
Ray Liotta
Bruce Willis
Robert de Niro
Al Pacino

Uma Thurman


----------



## Edguy (3. Januar 2010)

Robert de Niro


----------



## Two-Face (3. Januar 2010)

Harvey Keitel
Ewan McGregor
Christopher Lee
Al Pacino (als er noch nicht an B-Movies beteiligt war)
Peter Fonda
Orson Welles
Frances McDormand
Merryl Streep
Judi Dench


----------



## HollomaN (3. Januar 2010)

Jason Statham
Matt Damon
Samuel L. Jackson
Paul Walker
Sigourney Weaver: Ellen Ripley


----------



## MR.Ca$h|HiM|SeLf (3. Januar 2010)

Glaube, hier soll der eine Lieblings-Schauspieler angegeben werden. 

Der wäre bei mir Tom Hanks. Ich liebe einfach seine eigene unverwechselbare brillant übermütige und gleichzeitig leicht gebrochen wirkende Art zu spielen. Seine Mimik und dazu der deutsche Sprecher sind einfach genial.


MR.CHS


----------



## euMelBeumel (3. Januar 2010)

Also wenns nur einer sein soll...

männl.: Ewan McGregor

weibl.: Charlize Theron/Scarlett Johansson da kann ich mich nicht entscheiden


----------



## Ahab (3. Januar 2010)

Oh mann das ist schwierig... Ein Quickpoll wär hier echt geil! 

Josh Hartnett (knapp verloren gegen Samuel L. Jackson, Sammies Synchrostimme schwankt zu sehr...), grandios in Black Hawk Down, Halloween H20 und 30 Days of Night.


----------



## bobby (3. Januar 2010)

Heinz Erhardt

Bill Murray

Tom Hanks 

Antony Hopkins


----------



## Two-Face (3. Januar 2010)

Ahab schrieb:


> Oh mann das ist schwierig... Ein Quickpoll wär hier echt geil!
> 
> Josh Hartnett (knapp verloren gegen Samuel L. Jackson, Sammies Synchrostimme schwankt zu sehr...), grandios in Black Hawk Down, Halloween H20 und 30 Days of Night.



Ein Quickpoll? Es gibt unzählige Schauspieler


----------



## Gast XXXX (3. Januar 2010)

Antonio Banderas


----------



## D4yw4lk3r1991 (3. Januar 2010)

Vin Diesel

Jessica Alba wobei kelly Brooke auch nciht schlecht ist spielt im film Survival island mit!


----------



## Two-Face (3. Januar 2010)

Schauspieler sollte man nach ihrem Können und nicht nach ihrem Aussehen beurteilen


----------



## Gast20141208 (3. Januar 2010)

Männlich:
Brad Pitt, weil er fast nur in guten Filmen mit spielt.

Weiblich:
Milla Jovovich, weil sie fast nur in schlechten Filmen mit spielt.


----------



## Gunny Hartman (4. Januar 2010)

MR.Ca$h|HiM|SeLf schrieb:


> Glaube, hier soll der eine Lieblings-Schauspieler angegeben werden.
> 
> Der wäre bei mir Tom Hanks. Ich liebe einfach seine eigene unverwechselbare brillant übermütige und gleichzeitig leicht gebrochen wirkende Art zu spielen. Seine Mimik und dazu der deutsche Sprecher sind einfach genial.
> 
> ...



Nein keine Sorge, Mehrfachnennungen sind durchaus erwünscht


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (4. Januar 2010)

Jason Statham
Matt Damon
Samuel L. Jackson
Antony Hopkins
Jack Nickelson 
Tom Hanks
Brad Pitt
Johnny Depp (Nur bei Fluch der Karibik)
Russel Crowe
Uma Thurman
Jean Reno
Ben Affleck
Jude Law
Edward Norton
Quentin Tarantino
George Clooney
Clint Eastwood
Leonardo Dicaprio
Orlando Bloom
Natalie Portman
sean connery
Ich denke das sind die , die mir spontan einfallen


----------



## NCphalon (4. Januar 2010)

Nicholas Cage
George Clooney
Bruce Willis
Tom Hanks
Johnny Depp
Eddy Murphy
Rick Kavanian^^


----------



## »EraZeR« (4. Januar 2010)

Bruce Willis

Jippy Yay Yey Schweinebacke!


----------



## NuVeon (4. Januar 2010)

chevy chase, george clooney, charles grodin, dan akroyd, eddie murphy und holly valance ( aber nur in entourage [mein masserati fährt 210] und in dead or alive der film, na gut und neighbours ) ...


----------



## Edguy (6. Januar 2010)

oT: weiß jetzt nicht was an dem Wörtchen "ist" falsch zu verstehen ist.

btT: Lieblingsschauspielerin (schwierig): aber ist wohl Uma Thurman


----------



## boss3D (6. Januar 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Schauspieler sollte man nach ihrem Können und nicht nach ihrem Aussehen beurteilen


Ganz meine Meinung, obwohl ich schon auch auf das "Gesamtpaket" schaue _(Können, Aussehen, Auftreten, Charisma) _... 

@ Topic
David Caruso
Paul Walker
Megan Fox
Bridget Regan
Tabrett Bethell

Von den typischen Hollywood-Größen der Marke Pitt, Clooney und Co. mag ich eigentlich keinen so wirklich.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## herethic (6. Januar 2010)

Nikki Cox


----------



## art90 (6. Januar 2010)

Johnny Depp

Denzel Washington


----------



## Adrenalize (6. Januar 2010)

Hm mal sehen:

*International:*
Frauen: Ellen Page, Zooey Deschanel, Alison Lohman, Christina Ricci, Kirsten Dunst, Julia Stiles
Männer: Heath Ledger, Johnny Depp, Gary Oldman, Dustin Hoffman, Al Pacino, Brad Pitt, George Clooney und natürlich Sean Connery.

*National/deutschsprachig:*
Frauen: Jasmin Schwiers, Susanne Bormann, Sabine Timoteo, Nora Tschirner
Männer: Thomas Kretzschmann, Jan-Josef Liefers, Christian Ulmen, Jürgen Vogel, Til Schweiger

Wenn ich mich entscheiden müsste dann wohl jeweils der/die erstgennante.


----------



## Sash (6. Januar 2010)

summer glau, ellen page, johhny depp, will smith, georg clooney, heath ledger.. je nach rolle gibts noch andere.


----------



## Veriquitas (6. Januar 2010)

Jean Reno    
Jim Carrey
Charlie Sheen
Kevin James
Jason Statham


----------



## Rakyr (15. Januar 2010)

Bruce Willis! 

weibl: Jordana Brewster

welche ich auch noch gut finde:

Nathan Fillion (!!)
Christian Bale
Sam Worthington
Sean Bean
Ewan McGregor
Matt Daemon
Will Smith
Sean Connery

sowie

Jenniffer Anniston
Morena Baccarin


----------



## heartcell (15. Januar 2010)

wesley snipes und das ist nur einer von vielen.
dafür müßt ich aber zu lang nachdenken^^

mfg heart


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (15. Januar 2010)

Eindeutig Tom Hanks, Mel Gibson und Karl Urban


----------



## Terence Skill (15. Januar 2010)

Edward Norton, Christian Bale, George Clooney, Al Pacino

Bei Frauen fällts mir schwer jemand wirklich talentiertes zu nennen, irgendwie gehts da immer nach aussehen...


----------



## mixxed_up (15. Januar 2010)

Tom Hanks, Tom Crouise, Jason Statham, *Harrison Ford*
Jonny Depp, Heath Ledger, Brendan Fraser, Til Schweiger, Michael Herbig, Ewan McGregor und eindeutig Will Smith, sehr guter Schauspieler. Bei Frauen kann ich nur Kate Winslet nennen.


----------



## Mister HighSetting (15. Januar 2010)

Von den Männern Kevin James und Sean Bean
Und von den Frauen: naja... Megan Fox^^


----------



## D0M1N4T0R13 (18. Januar 2010)

Tom Hanks & Edward Norton


----------



## rytme (27. Januar 2010)

Jessica Alba
Paul Walker
Zooey Deschanel
Vin Diesel
Al Pacino
Samuel L. Jackson


----------



## psyphly (27. Januar 2010)

Edward Norton, Al Pacino, Johnny Depp, Mickey Rourke, Nathalie Portman, Mads Mikkelsen, Bridget Fonda


----------



## Väinämöinen (27. Januar 2010)

Mister HighSetting schrieb:


> Und von den Frauen: naja... Megan Fox^^


Ach die schauspielert inzwischen  


So richtig kann ich das nicht sagen, aber ein paar Namen, die mir hier im Thread noch fehlen, habe ich dann doch:

Glenn Close
Kiefer Sutherland
Liam Neeson
Neil Patrick Harris


----------



## Alriin (28. Januar 2010)

Robert DeNiro
Bruce Willis
Samuel L. Jackson
Hugh Laurie


----------



## boss3D (28. Januar 2010)

Väinämöinen schrieb:


> Ach die schauspielert inzwischen


Tja, schon möglich, dass die Mehrheit ihres Fanclubs sie wegen dem Aussehen angegeben hat, aber es soll durchaus User geben, die ihre schauspielerischen Leistungen zu schätzen wissen _(mich inklusive) _... 

Ich muss bei meinen Lieblingsschauspielerinnen auf jeden Fall noch Tabrett Bethell ergänzen. Einfach genial als Mistress Cara in LotS und verdammt sexy Stimme. 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Dustin91 (30. Januar 2010)

Väinämöinen schrieb:


> Kiefer Sutherland


Auch einer meiner Lieblinge


Kiefer Sutherland, 24, Flatliners
Edward Norton, Fight Club
Mark Wahlberg, Shooter, Four Brothers...
Brad Pitt, Fight Club, Ocean's, Se7en
Anthony Hopkins, als Hannibal Lecter
Jeremy Renner, schon damals in S.W.A.T., und jetzt wieder bei The Hurt Locker
Tom Cruise, Collateral
Daniel Craig, Bond, Layer Cake
Matt Damon, Bourne Trilogie, Good Will Hunting
Thomas Jane, klasse als Punisher, Rolle wie für ihn geschaffen
weiblich:


Angelina Jolie
Jennifer Aniston
Evangeline Lilly


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (1. Februar 2010)

DarkMessjah29 schrieb:


> Jason Statham
> Matt Damon
> Samuel L. Jackson
> Antony Hopkins
> ...





Kate Beckinsale


----------



## Terence Skill (2. Februar 2010)

Nachdem ich mir vor kurzem die Blue-Ray von Inglorious Bastards gegönnt habe, muss ich nun definitiv noch Christoph Waltz nennen!
Seine Leistung in der Rolle des Oberst Hans Lander ist wirklich überragend... ala Heth Ledger in Batman. Seit Start des Films hat er in seiner Kategorie alles gewonnen was vergeben wurde und der Oskar wird das Finale geben. Ganz großer Mann^^


----------



## -NTB- (2. Februar 2010)

gina wild

*scherzmodus aus*


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (2. Februar 2010)

Ganz klar Collin Farrel!

Und dann noch Josh Hartnett und Ben Affleck.


----------



## JimPanske (2. Februar 2010)

Das sind einige meiner Lieblinge..

Al Pacino, Robert De Niro, Nicolas Cage, Johnny Depp, Will Smith, Brad Pitt, Angelina Jolie, Denzel Washington, Edward Norton, Mark Wahlberg, Christian Bale, Jason Statham, Vincent Cassel uvm.


----------



## Gunny Hartman (15. Februar 2010)

-NTB- schrieb:


> gina wild
> 
> *scherzmodus aus*



xD öchnöö nich so eine mit Silizium-Hupen


----------



## Nucleus (15. Februar 2010)

Gary Oldman
Kenneth Branagh
Al Pacino
Robert de Niro
____________

Helen Hunt
Kate Hudson


----------



## RaggaMuffin (15. Februar 2010)

owen wilson und doug heffernan^^

doug heffernan <<< Kevin George Knipfing^^


----------



## AlterKadaver (15. Februar 2010)

Gaaanz spontan fällt mir da Mark Wahlberg ein


----------



## Nucleus (15. Februar 2010)

@Ragga

Der gute Mann heißt Kevin James


----------



## RaggaMuffin (15. Februar 2010)

@nucl *editiert*

der geburtsname aber... Kevin George Knipfing..eingefleische fans wissen das nämlich.


----------



## Sash (15. Februar 2010)

Kaylee DeFer
^^sieht klasse aus, meiner meinung nach.


----------



## RaggaMuffin (15. Februar 2010)

Sash schrieb:


> Kaylee DeFer
> ^^sieht klasse aus, meiner meinung nach.


 
jo geschminckt sind se alle klasse.
beispiel madonna...ohne schmincke voll der gsichtskrapfn.^^


----------



## Sash (15. Februar 2010)

ungeschminkt sieht sie aber auch gut aus..


----------



## D!str(+)yer (15. Februar 2010)

Also auf einen Festlegen finde ich was schwer, aber Grandios finde ich auf jeden Fall:

-Will Smith
-Vin Diesel
-Paul Walker
-Samuel L. Jackson 
-Kevin George Knipfing   (Doug & Carrie, Doug & Carrie,Doug & Carrie, Doug & pizza )
-Megan Fox
-Adam Sandler


----------



## Malkav85 (15. Februar 2010)

Für Streitigkeiten ist hier absolut kein Platz. Und was ausserhalb des Forums passiert fällt nicht in unseren Aufgabenbereich. 

Wer hier gerne weiter "Diskutieren" möchte, kann das gerne machen und sich dann die entsprechenden Karten abholen.


----------



## Jack ONeill (15. Februar 2010)

So mach auch mal mit:
Will Smith
Vin Diesel
Paul Walker
Megan Fox
Bruce Willis
Jessica Alba

Echt schlimm mit euch, kaum vergisst man einen. Besser so.
Richard Dean Anderson


----------



## herethic (15. Februar 2010)

Und was ist mit Richard Dean Anderson?


----------



## Malkav85 (15. Februar 2010)

thrian schrieb:


> Und was ist mit Richard Dean Anderson?



Was soll mit einem mittelklassigen Schauspieler sein?  Ausser in "Mac Gyver" fand ich ihn grauenhaft, auch wenn ich Stargate sehr gern gesehen hab.


----------



## Jack ONeill (15. Februar 2010)

Man vergleicht ihn ja auch nicht mit Mac Gyver, sonder mit Stargate.


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. Februar 2010)

MalkavianChild85 schrieb:


> Was soll mit einem mittelklassigen Schauspieler sein?  Ausser in "Mac Gyver" fand ich ihn grauenhaft, auch wenn ich Stargate sehr gern gesehen hab.


 
Dann sag mal, was einem guten Schauspieler von einem mittelklassigem Schauspieler untescheidet? 
Ein Oscar? 

Es gibt viele gute Schauspieler, man darf sich nicht von Optik und Effekten blenden lassen.


----------



## Malkav85 (15. Februar 2010)

war ja nur ne persönliche Meinung von mir  Lass dich da nicht irritieren ^^


----------



## Jax (20. Februar 2010)

Schauspieler: Nicholas Cage
                   Christian Bale
                   Hugh Jackman
                   Will Smith
                   Bruce Willis
                   Kevin Spacey
                   Morgan Freeman

Spauspielerinnen: Jennifer Garner
                        Jessica Alba
                        Milla Jovovich
                        Alicia Keys war in Smokin' Aces heiß


----------



## Two-Face (20. Februar 2010)

Wie immer alle Schauspielerinnen nennen, die eigentlich gar nicht Schauspielern können.


----------



## boss3D (20. Februar 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Wie immer alle Schauspielerinnen nennen, die eigentlich gar nicht Schauspielern können.


Und das kannst du beurteilen? 

Im Übrigen geht ja aus dem Startposting nicht hervor, dass man seine Lieblingsschauspieler/innen nennen soll, die man ausschließlich aufgrund ihres Könnens gut findet. Wie gesagt, gibt es ja auch noch andere Eigenschaften, die einen auszeichnen können.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Two-Face (20. Februar 2010)

boss3D schrieb:


> Und das kannst du beurteilen?


Ja.



boss3D schrieb:


> Im Übrigen geht ja aus dem Startposting nicht hervor, dass man seine Lieblingsschauspieler/innen nennen soll, die man ausschließlich aufgrund ihres Könnens gut findet. Wie gesagt, gibt es ja auch noch andere Eigenschaften, die einen auszeichnen können.



Trotzdem.


----------



## boss3D (20. Februar 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Trotzdem.


Was trotzdem? Willst du uns etwa vorschreiben, nach welchen Kriterien wir unsere Lieblingsschauspieler/innen auswählen und angeben sollen? Träum weiter ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Sash (20. Februar 2010)

tja ich bleib bei meiner summer glau.. oder megan fox.. und vielen anderen.


----------



## Two-Face (20. Februar 2010)

Gut, wenn du's so definierst, von mir aus....


----------



## Jax (20. Februar 2010)

Bei den Filmen mit einer deutschen Syncronisation kann man sowieso das können eines Schauspielers schlecht beurteilen...


----------



## HolySh!t (21. Februar 2010)

Jason Statham, ich find den einfach nur genial!


----------



## Menthe (21. Februar 2010)

-Jason Statham
-Jonny Depp (Vorallem in Fluch der Karibik)
-Mark Whalberg
-Brad Pitt
-Matt Damon
-Jamie Foxx
-George Clooney


----------



## HolySh!t (21. Februar 2010)

Equitas schrieb:


> -Jonny Depp (Vorallem in Fluch der Karibik)


Jop, stimmt auch!
Besonders im ersten Teil fand ich seine Leistung überragend


----------



## Wendigo (21. Februar 2010)

Morgan Freeman würd ich so mal sagen, da man ja nur einen angeben sollte.

Bei den Frauen ist es Eva Green. Vielleicht nicht die beste Schauspielerin, aber die hat einfach Ausstrahlung.
Außerdem ist sie Französin. Voll geil!


----------



## boss3D (21. Februar 2010)

Wendigo schrieb:


> da man ja nur einen angeben sollte.


Wie kommst du darauf?


Gunny Hartman schrieb:


> Nein keine Sorge, Mehrfachnennungen sind  durchaus erwünscht


MfG, boss3D


----------



## Wendigo (21. Februar 2010)

boss3D schrieb:


> Wie kommst du darauf?
> 
> MfG, boss3D


 

Ergibt sich aus der Fragestellung


----------



## boss3D (21. Februar 2010)

Wendigo schrieb:


> Ergibt sich aus der Fragestellung


Darum hat der TE ja auch ziemlich schnell erwähnt, dass einer Mehrfachnennung nichts im Wege steht und umsonst posten ja auch nicht nahezu alle hier z.T. weit mehr, als eine Person ... 


Wendigo schrieb:


> Bei den Frauen ist es Eva Green.


Wo spielt die denn überall mit? Ich kenne die nur aus James Bond.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Wendigo (21. Februar 2010)

Aso, das hab ich nicht gesehen.


Also ich kenne da Königreich der Himmel, Die Träumer und eben James Bond.


Die Träumer kann ich dabei besonders empfehlen.

Die Träumer ? Wikipedia

Nicht nur alleine wegen ihrer Nacktszene, sondern weil der Film einfach gut ist.

Königreich der Himmel fand ich von vorne bis hinten total langweilig. Selten einen so langweiligen Film gesehen.


----------



## Gunny Hartman (27. Februar 2010)

Naja Schauspieler beurteilt man in der Regel nach der schauspielerischen Leistung (und Ihrer BH größe )

Ich muss unbedingt Ronald Lee Ermey hinzufügen. Seine Performance in Full Metal Jacket war grandios.


----------



## Player007 (27. Februar 2010)

Tom Hanks
Ewan McGregor
Will Smith
Scarlett Johansson
Matt Damon


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (27. Februar 2010)

Matt Damon
Tom Hanks
Mel Gibson
Karl Urban
Kevin James
Michael Caine

Das sind so die ersten, die mir einfallen...


----------



## Sarge_70 (27. Februar 2010)

Dieter Hallervorden... 


Mfg


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (27. Februar 2010)

Der ist auch nice


----------



## Cop (28. Februar 2010)

einer der Besten : *Christopher Walken*


----------



## herethic (4. März 2010)

Isla Fisher!


----------



## iceman650 (4. März 2010)

Jamie Foxx und Jake Gillenhall. 
Nun ratet mal was mein Lieblingsfilm ist.  Jarhead^^


----------



## herethic (4. März 2010)

Harry Potter?


----------



## Sash (4. März 2010)

lexa doig find ich auch klasse.. vorallem das gesicht gefällt mir irgendwie, nur erinnert mich an meine ex, sah so aus...


----------



## Icke&Er (5. März 2010)

Der Nissan Skyline aus Fast an Furious 2! 

MFG


----------



## iceman650 (5. März 2010)

thrian schrieb:


> Harry Potter?


wenn das auf mich bezogen war, die antwort ist weiß. du brauchst also nur zu markieren^^


----------



## moe (5. März 2010)

homer simpson
nicolas cage
matt damon
jason statham


----------



## XSilence (24. März 2010)

die heiße perle aus zombieland
und natürlich Johnny Depp(als Pirat?! xD)


----------



## Gunny Hartman (16. Mai 2010)

Cop schrieb:


> einer der Besten : *Christopher Walken*



Oh ja der ist genial.


----------



## Raffael (16. Mai 2010)

Jessica Alba (:
Shia la Beouf
Nicole Anderson
Chelsea Staub


----------



## Silverlake (16. Mai 2010)

jean reno^^


----------



## Bääängel (18. Mai 2010)

Robert de Niro
Johnny Depp
Al Pacino
Jean Reno


----------



## Sash (18. Mai 2010)

sarah roemer, mila kuniz sind auch nicht zu verachten..


----------



## facehugger (18. Mai 2010)

Anthony Hopkins


----------



## psyphly (24. Mai 2010)

Homer Simpson


----------



## padme (24. Mai 2010)

psyphly schrieb:


> Homer Simpson



homer simpson ist aber kein schauspieler, der ist "echt" (so)..


----------



## feivel (24. Mai 2010)

padme schrieb:


> homer simpson ist aber kein schauspieler, der ist "echt" (so)..




jungs...ich muss euch da was sagen, da isses genauso wie mit dem weihnachtsmann......


ich glaub ich könnt mich da gar nicht entscheiden..find viele gut...


----------



## boss3D (24. Mai 2010)

feivel schrieb:


> ich glaub ich könnt mich da gar nicht entscheiden..find viele gut...


Dann lass doch deine Sympathie auch noch in die Entscheidung mit einfließen und beurteile das "Gesamtpaket" ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Rizzard (24. Mai 2010)

In letzter Zeit finde ich Gerard Butler nicht schlecht. Wobei er nicht mein oberster Lieblingsschauspieler ist.


----------



## Bester_Nick (24. Mai 2010)

Von frühster Kindheit bis heute Arnold Schwarzenegger. Bud Spencer ist aber auch einer meiner Lieblinge.


----------



## SA\V/ANT (31. Mai 2010)

Val Kilmer 

Spielt eigentlich nur in SEHR guten Filmen mit.


----------



## -DrSchmerz- (7. Juli 2010)

Joaquin Phoenix


----------



## padme (7. Juli 2010)

rocco siffredi


----------



## stefan.net82 (7. Juli 2010)

-DrSchmerz- schrieb:


> Joaquin Phoenix


 

stimmt. 
wo der mitspielt, war eigentlich noch nie ein film, den ich von ihm kenne, völlig zum vergessen.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (7. Juli 2010)

Dass Joaquin nur bei guten Filmen mitmacht bzw. nur gute produziert, habe ich auch gedacht bis ich "Helden der Nacht" gesehen habe


----------



## fuddles (7. Juli 2010)

Der Johnny, der Depp


----------



## stefan.net82 (7. Juli 2010)

@johnny the gamer: 

meinst du: "we own the night"? 

ja, ist ein bisschen langweilig zum schluss hin, doch sooo schlecht spielt der joaquin darin auch nicht, oder?


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (7. Juli 2010)

@ stefan.net82 : Ja, das Ende ist lahm, aber er spielt natürlich wieder richtig gut  Ist bloß so gewesen, dass er das Level davor so hoch gesetzt hat, ich sage nur Walk the Line, Gladiator, Signs und the Village 

Ist übrigens auch einer meiner 4-5 Lieblingsschauspieler 

Gruß
Johnny


----------



## killuah (8. Juli 2010)

Shia LaBeouf, Summer Glau & Alison Brie.


----------



## Rakyr (10. August 2010)

- Nathan Fillion
 - Bruce Willis
 - Collin Farrell
 - Russel Crowe
 - Matt Damon

Das sind die Top 5. Danach kommen Brad Pitt, Kira Knighley, Will Smith, Josh Hartnett, Christian Bale, Scarlet Johannson, George Clooney, Megan Fox (war nur n Scherz, ich mag Megan nicht), Jordana Brewster, Johnny Depp, Jean Reno, Orlando Bloom, Liam Neeson, Richard Dean Anderson, Adam Sandler, und Tom Cruise und zwar in genau dieser Reihenfolge.
Leider habens keine weiblichen Vertreterinnen in die Top5 geschafft 

Aber um die Threadfrage zu beantworten: Nathan Fillion (aus Firefly / Serenity (und Halo 3 ODST )


----------



## exoRR (10. August 2010)

Tom Hanks


----------



## zøtac (10. August 2010)

Bud Spencer ist einfach der Coolste, das kann niemand leugnen!


----------



## Uziflator (11. August 2010)

Von Gerard Butler  hab ich noch nix schlechtes gesehen.




Terence Hill und Bud Spencer sind Klasse.

Jason Statham, Sean Connery (der beste Bond)


----------



## HoBBos (11. August 2010)

Gérard Xavier Marcel Depardieu
Bruce Willis


----------



## Lartens (11. August 2010)

Matt Damon
Kate Beckinsale
Anthony Hopkins


----------



## amigoo (26. September 2010)

es gibt nur einen echten schauspieler...der rest sind komparsen

AL "Fucking" PACINO


----------



## blubbi06 (27. September 2010)

Matt Damon!!!


----------



## Pagz (27. September 2010)

Colin Farrell


----------



## CPU-GPU (27. September 2010)

Rowan Atkinson
David Hasselhoff


----------



## Tobucu (27. September 2010)

Jack Nicholson
Johnny Depp
Clint Eastwood


----------



## Shi (27. September 2010)

Jason Statham
Und in Inglourious Basterds fand ich Christoph Waltz hervorragend


----------



## Katamaranoid (27. September 2010)

Johnny Depp
Tom Hanks
Bruce Willis 
und Mel Gibson 

Spielen alle immer Top eig 

Aber die beste Schauspielerische Leistung die ich je gesehen habe, war in "Der Untergang", in dem Bruno Gantz Adolf Hitler darstellt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. September 2010)

Hängt Mel Gibson nicht häufer in Bars rum als aufm Set?


----------



## Katamaranoid (27. September 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Hängt Mel Gibson nicht häufer in Bars rum als aufm Set?




Zur Zeit schon 
aber wenn er spielt, spielt er Top^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. September 2010)

Na ja, zum Glück geht er nicht auch noch in einen Burger Laden, sonst würde er David Hasselhoff zweimal am Tag treffen.


----------



## CPU-GPU (27. September 2010)

Ey, nix gegen David!


----------



## draimor (28. September 2010)

eindeutig Jason Statham


----------



## Charlie Harper (8. März 2011)

Charlie Sheen!!


----------



## Bier (8. März 2011)

Marc Wahlberg find ich sehr gut.


----------



## Alistair (8. März 2011)

Meine Lieblingsschauspieler wären:

Jackie Chan (absolute Nr. 1 ^^)
Hugh Jackman
Bruce Willis
Samuel L. Jackson
Jason Statham
Ben Stiller
Owen Wilson
Sylvester Stallone
George Clooney
Morgan Freeman
Wesley Snipes
Brad Pitt
Steve Zahn
Martin Lawrence
Chris Tucker
Thomas Jane
Vinnie Jones

Und natürlich Bud Spencer und Terence Hill. 

Viele Grüße
Alistair


----------



## Caspar (8. März 2011)

Jo äm... mein Bruder. 

Alternativ würde die Liste mächtig ausarten. 

Trotzdem noch drei hervorstechende Künstler:
Bruce Willis 
Nicolas Cage
Mel Gibson
...
Hach... es gibt so viele... Sie lieben Filme? Wir auch!!!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. März 2011)

Stan Laurel & Oliver Hardy, Jean Paul Belmondo, Chuck Norris, Jackie Chan, Louis de Funes, Jet Li, W. Snipes usw. Bei den Schauspielerinnen finde ich Sophie Marceau recht niedlich, Angelina Jolie usw usw


----------



## Hansvonwurst (9. März 2011)

Gustaf Gründges


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. März 2011)

Dann lieber Gustaf Knuth


----------



## redBull87 (9. März 2011)

Jason Statham
Charlie Sheen


----------



## CrazyBilberry (10. März 2011)

also ich mag viele schauspieler aber meine top 4 schauspieler sind:

Natalie Portman
Leonardo DiCaprio
Kate Beckinsale
Ryan Gosling


----------



## Jack ONeill (10. März 2011)

Bei mir hält es sich in Grenzen.

Bruce Willis
Martin Lawrence
Will Smith
Adam Sandler
Natalie Portman


Und Charlie Sheen ist ja nur noch für Skandale gut


----------



## CrazyBilberry (10. März 2011)

Charlie Harper schrieb:


> Charlie Sheen!!



okay höchst wahrscheinlich magst du die sendung two and a half men . . . gut dagegen kann ich nichts sagen die sendung ist sehr beliebt und viele schauen sie aber Charlie Sheen!??!

ich finde der kann weder gut schauspielen noch schaut er gut aus . . . und er kommt mir wirklich debil vor
nachdem ich dieses video gesehen habe frage ich mich wie er überhaupt zu irgendwas geworden ist . . . 

YouTube - Exclusive: Charlie Sheen Says He's 'Not Bipolar but 'Bi-Winning' (02.28.11)


----------



## Jack ONeill (10. März 2011)

CrazyBilberry schrieb:


> okay höchst wahrscheinlich magst du die sendung two and a half men . . . gut dagegen kann ich nichts sagen die sendung ist sehr beliebt und viele schauen sie aber Charlie Sheen!??!
> 
> ich finde der kann weder gut schauspielen noch schaut er gut aus . . . und er kommt mir wirklich debil vor
> nachdem ich dieses video gesehen habe frage ich mich wie er überhaupt zu irgendwas geworden ist . . .
> ...


 


Sheen war ein guter Schauspieler, aber seine Privaten Probleme haben vieles kaputt gemacht. Dazu seine Probleme, ich sag nur Frauen, Drogen und Alkohol


----------



## CrazyBilberry (10. März 2011)

Chester Bennington schrieb:


> Sheen war ein guter Schauspieler, aber seine Privaten Probleme haben vieles kaputt gemacht. Dazu seine Probleme, ich sag nur Frauen, Drogen und Alkohol


 
okay . . . ich kenne ihn eigentlich erst seit two and a half men . . . in der sendung hat er mich nicht sehr überzeugt aber ich weiß ja nicht wann das mit seinen privaten problemen angefangen hat

du hast wahrscheinlich e recht . . .


----------



## Painkiller (11. März 2011)

Chester Bennington schrieb:


> Sheen war ein guter Schauspieler, aber seine Privaten Probleme haben vieles kaputt gemacht. Dazu seine Probleme, ich sag nur Frauen, Drogen und Alkohol


 

Drogen mal weg gelassen. Aber alles andere ist Charlie. Vllt. wollte er seiner Film-Rolle einfach nur gerrecht werden.


----------



## dj*viper (11. März 2011)

michael j. fox 
johnny depp
nicolas cage


das sind die top 3 !!!
und die ersten beiden haben am gleich tag geburtstag wie ich


----------



## Jack ONeill (11. März 2011)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Drogen mal weg gelassen. Aber alles andere ist Charlie. Vllt. wollte er seiner Film-Rolle einfach nur gerrecht werden.


 
Ist aber auch kein besonders tolles Leben und als Vater sollte er schon etwas ander denken


----------



## Seabound (11. März 2011)

Jean Reno!


----------



## RapToX (12. März 2011)

wirkliche lieblinge hab ich nicht. aber meine favoriten sind:

bruce willis
jim carrey
jason statham
nicolas cage
michael douglas
kevin james
denzel washington
ron perlman


----------



## Mister HighSetting (12. März 2011)

Sean Bean.


----------



## Painkiller (14. März 2011)

Chester Bennington schrieb:


> Ist aber auch kein besonders tolles Leben und als Vater sollte er schon etwas ander denken


 

Da hast du völlig recht. Aber dem Schauspieler von Col. Hogan (Bob Crane) ist damals sein Erfolg auch zu sehr zu Kopf gestiegen. 
Ich denk mal das ist bei Sheen genau so. Man muss ja nur mal schauen, was der mit einer Folge Two and a half Men verdient!



> Bis zur siebten Staffel erhielt er nach Angaben der US-amerikanischen Zeitschrift „TV Guide“ pro Folge rund *825.000 Dollar*.


----------



## debalz (14. März 2011)

Kevin Spacey - habe bisher nur Top-Filme von bzw. mit ihm gesehen


----------



## Painkiller (14. März 2011)

Dann will ich auch mal...

Männlich:
Will Smith
Johnny Depp
Richard Dean Anderson (Jack O Neill) 
Brad Pitt
Jeff Bridges
John Turturro (Agent Simmons @ Transformers)
John Travolta
Samuel L. Jackson
Morgan Freeman
Jack Nicholson
Vin Diesel
Bruce Willis
Nicolas Cage
Sean Connery
Ben Kingsley
Tim Roth

Weiblich:
Michelle Rodríguez
Jordana Brewster
Summer Glau
Lucy Liu
Halle Berry
Angelina Jolie


----------



## zøtac (14. März 2011)

Nicolas Cage, der hats drauf, eindeutig


----------



## Schulkind (14. März 2011)

Justin Bieber

YouTube - Justin Bieber Shot and Killed on CSI [High Quality]


----------



## byte1981 (16. März 2011)

Bruce Willis 
Vin Diesel
Jackie Chan
John Travolta 
Mel Gibson 
Donnie Yen

Charlize Theron
Kate Beckinsale
Lucy Liu


----------



## MasterFreak (24. März 2011)

Nicolas Cage is janz gut


----------



## Westfale_09 (24. März 2011)

3 Gibts da bei mir 

Jason Statham 
Nicolas Cage
Vin Diesel


----------



## Dirty_Sanchez (24. März 2011)

Robert de Niro!


----------



## Jeremy (25. März 2011)

Jeff Bridges, Ben Kingsley, Christian Bale, Manfred Zapatka, Bruno Ganz, Christoph Waltz

Isabelle Adjani, Charlize Theron, Halle Berry


----------



## NZHALKO (25. März 2011)

1. will smith und 2. bruce willis


----------



## Dari (25. März 2011)

- Johnny Depp
- Nicolas Cage
- Bud Spencer und Terence Hill


----------



## Painkiller (25. März 2011)

> - Bud Spencer und Terence Hill


Auf jeden Fall!  Weltkulturerbe!


----------



## Shizophrenic (25. März 2011)

Johnny Depp eindeutig der beste von fear and loathing in Las Vegas bis zu Sweeny Tod und Edward mit den Scherenhänden in Schauspielerischer Leistung einfach nicht zu überbieten ^^


----------



## DerMigi (26. März 2011)

Ich sag mal: Jeremy Piven. Als Ari Gold in Entourage einfach EPIC.


----------



## PEG96 (28. März 2011)

William Shatner und Leonard Nimoy sind meine Lieblingsschauspieler.
Die sind einfach gut und fasst schon legendär


----------



## Brut (28. März 2011)

Samuel Jackson


----------



## darkKO (29. März 2011)

mom. Ryan Reynolds. Genialer Schauspieler der iwie alles spielen kann...wobei ich bei Green Lantern eher etwas skeptisch bin, aber mal abwarten...

ansonsten:

Adam Sandler
Bruce Willis
George Clooney
Christian Slater
William Shatner


----------



## thysol (29. März 2011)

Michelle Barthel


----------



## serafen (30. März 2011)

Bei den Herren: Edward Norton und Anthony Hopkins - in der Damenwelt Hilary Swank und Natalie Portman (zumindest, wenn's um die schauspielerische Leistung geht *ggg*)


----------



## Niza (13. Mai 2011)

chaki chan
und 
harrison ford (Star Wars und Jäger des verlorenen Schatzes)


----------



## Raigen (14. Mai 2011)

Kevin Spacey
Johnny Depp
Will Smith
Anthony Hopkins
Jack Nicholson

Jodie Foster
Uma Thurman

Mehr fallen mir so auf die Schnelle nicht ein, würde ich aber schon so als meine Lieblingsschauspieler bezeichnen.


----------



## darkKO (22. Mai 2011)

Hab Kevin Bacon vergessen. Auch ein Top Schauspieler. Death Sentence ist einer meiner Lieblingsfilme...


----------



## Neox (22. Mai 2011)

Also:

Sean Connery
Harrison Ford
Kevin Costner
Christian Hayden (Star wars Die Rache der Sith)
Mel Gibson
Russel Crowe
Tom Cruise
Jack Nicholson
Anthony Hopkins
Ben Affleck
Morgan Freeman !


und:


Megan Fox  ^^ wegen des guten Schauspielens


----------



## True Monkey (22. Mai 2011)

Benicio del Toro


----------



## Westfale_09 (23. Mai 2011)

Gibt so einige 

Samuel L. Jackson
Nicolas Cage
Jason Statham <<< Favorit
Vin Diesel
Dwayne Johnson
Sean Connery
Wentworth Miller (Auf Prison Break bezogen) (Herrausragende Leistung in den Staffeln)
Jackie Chan (teilweise)
Eddie Murphy
Samy Naceri (Taxi Reihe) 

Das sind so ein paar, wo ich finde, dass diese ihre Rollen super darstellen und auch gut schauspielern.


----------



## AeroX (25. Mai 2011)

Jason statham
Vin Diesel
Dwanye 'the rock' jonson
 
Wahre Kanten  

Und megan Fox, Jessica Alba, Angelina jolie


----------



## Westfale_09 (28. Mai 2011)

AeroX schrieb:


> *Jason statham*
> Vin Diesel
> Dwanye 'the rock' jonson
> 
> ...


 
Er hat aber noch Luft nach oben im Vergleich zu Dwayne Johnson  Der hat ja so Oberarme wie manche Bauchumfang


----------



## city_cobra (30. Mai 2011)

Charlie Cheen


----------



## ViP94 (6. Juni 2011)

Scarlett Johansson
*Sabber*


----------



## MasterFreak (7. Juni 2011)

Jean Reno^^ 22 Bullets


----------



## Shadowbane (9. Juni 2011)

Robert de Niro!
Jackie Chan
Dwayne "The ROck" Johnson

ach es gibt so viele gute!!!


----------



## hobbinix (21. Juni 2011)

alan rickman 
meryl streep


----------



## avio1982 (17. Juli 2011)

Kevin James


----------



## Jeremy (17. Juli 2011)

Gianna Michaels und Bree Olson


----------



## Hansaplast (17. Juli 2011)

Christopher Walken (Brainstorm / The deerhunter / King of New York / True Romance /Pulp Fiction )


----------



## Aufpassen (17. Juli 2011)

Westfale_09 schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt so einige
> 
> Samuel L. Jackson
> Nicolas Cage
> ...



Sign.


----------



## darkKO (19. Juli 2011)

Jeremy schrieb:


> Gianna Michaels und Bree Olson



^^...lass mich raten, dein Vorname ist Ron, oder ?


----------



## Jeremy (19. Juli 2011)

darkKO schrieb:


> ^^...lass mich raten, dein Vorname ist Ron, oder ?



Mitnichten. Und deiner? Maurice? Detlef?


----------



## Waxwiesel (19. Juli 2011)

*Robert de Niro
Al Pacino
Mel Gibson
Marlon Brando
Adam Sandler
*


----------



## OctoCore (19. Juli 2011)

Dame Margaret Natalie Smith


----------



## city_cobra (24. Juli 2011)

Von deinen sehr wenig genannten Schauspielern finde ich Al Pacino schon am Besten!


----------



## Pvt. Krabby (24. Juli 2011)

denzel washington


----------



## Micha77 (30. Juli 2011)

Adam Sandler


----------



## Sje (30. Juli 2011)

Bud Spencer und Terence Hill


----------



## euMelBeumel (30. Juli 2011)

euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Also wenns nur einer sein soll...
> 
> männl.: Ewan McGregor
> 
> weibl.: Charlize Theron/Scarlett Johansson da kann ich mich nicht entscheiden


 
bei mir sind über die Zeit noch

männl.: Anthony Hopkins, Robert Downey Jr., Cristoph Waltz

weibl.: Olivia Wilde ()

hinzugekommen.


----------



## Sperrfeuer (31. Juli 2011)

Robert De Niro
Christoph Walz 

Emma Watson (^__^)


----------



## Micha77 (31. Juli 2011)

Sje schrieb:


> Bud Spencer und Terence Hill


 

Stimmt Auf Jeden Fall,die 2 sind  G E N I A L ! 

Und dann noch Zach Galfinakis oder wie er auch heisst,besonders in ''Ita kind of funny Story'' hat er mich überzeugt


----------



## paramilitär (19. September 2011)

Clint Eastwood


----------



## mds51 (21. September 2011)

Männlich:

Robert Downey Jr.
Michael Weatherly
Vin Diesel
Jean Reno
Martin Lawrence
Viggo Mortensen
Bud Spencer & Terrence Hill
Denzel Washington

Weiblich:

Elisha Cuthbert
Kate Beckinsale
Kaley Cuoco
Cote de Pablo


----------



## D3wap (21. September 2011)

Bud Spencer und Terence Hill


----------



## Kraddel (22. September 2011)

D3wap schrieb:
			
		

> Bud Spencer und Terence Hill



Hehe... Auf jeden!!!

Bruce Willis noch, Dan Akroyd, Bill Murray, Samuel L. Jackson, Harrison Ford, Adam Sandler... Je länger ich drüber nachdenke desto mehr fallen mir ein...


----------



## KampfKeks_ (3. Oktober 2011)

Jason Stattham. Einer der Besten!


----------



## LiquidCenTi (5. Oktober 2011)

Bruce Willis, Johnny Depp


----------



## nick9999 (1. Januar 2012)

Pierce Brosnan


----------



## NotAnExit (1. Januar 2012)

Claus Theo Gärtner (ich liebe "Ein Fall für Zwei"), Christoph Waltz, Christoph Maria Herbst

International: Liam Neeson, Ray Liotta, Bruce Willis, Javier Bardem, Simon Helberg


----------



## Fexzz (1. Januar 2012)

Morgan Freeman.


----------



## RyzA (1. Januar 2012)

Bud Spencer &Terence Hill
Peter Falk
Roger Moore
Tony Curtis
Louis de Funes
Gerard Depardieu
Sean Connery
Robert de Niro
Al Pacino
Jean Reno
Michael Caine
Morgan Freeman
Tom Hanks
Michael Douglas
Mel Gibson
Bruce Willis
Edward Norton
Harrison Ford
Sylvester Stallone
Arnold Schwarzenegger
Dolph Lundgren
Rutger Hauer
Kevin Costner
Steven Segal
Tom Cruise
Denzel Washington
Keanu Reeves
Samuel L.Jackson
Laurence Fishburne
Christian Bale
Patrick Swayze
Johnny Depp
Jim Carrey
Brad Pitt
Ben Stiller
Adam Sandler
Jack Black
Russel Crowe
Mickey Rourke
Vin Diesel
Jason Statham
Dwayne "The Rock" Johnson

sind schon recht viele, aber habe bestimmt noch den ein oder anderen vergessen. Normalerweise müßte man auch zwischen Charakterdarstellern und Actionhelden unterscheiden. Manche können aber beides ganz gut.


----------



## PommesmannXXL (4. Januar 2012)

Jason Statham.


----------



## Uziflator (18. Februar 2013)

Heinz Rühmann


----------



## YuT666 (20. Februar 2013)

Rutger Hauer, Charlton Heston & Peter Cushing.


----------



## Fireflow93 (20. Februar 2013)

Jason Statham (favorit) 

Matt Damon (als Jason Bourne) 

Milla Jovovich


----------



## genetikk (22. Februar 2013)

Edward Norton


----------



## Tripleh84 (22. Februar 2013)

Denzel Washington
Sandra Bullock


----------



## xElv1sHD (23. Oktober 2013)

Ganz klar Samuel L. Jackson, der Typ ist ne Wucht und ein alter Haudegen im Showbiz


----------



## MOD6699 (23. Oktober 2013)

Leonardo DiCaprio und Bradley Cooper zur Zeit gibt aber viele 

Die Alteingessenen (George Clooney, Anthony Hopkins etc.) kann man auch immer nennen.


----------



## Zeus18 (23. Oktober 2013)

Meine Lieblingsschauspieler sind:

•Jim Parsons
•Donnie Yen
•Jon Cryer


----------



## FrozenEYZ (23. Oktober 2013)

Ganz klar Hugh Jackmann und Robert Downey Jr.


----------



## Jayceon Taylor (23. Oktober 2013)

Mark Wahlberg & Tom Cruise und Robert DeNiro


----------



## Minaxo (23. Oktober 2013)

DiCabrio und Jean Reno


----------



## Mohrian (24. Oktober 2013)

+ Jason Statham 
+ Mark Wahlberg 
+ Robert Downey Jr.
+ The Rock


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (24. Oktober 2013)

Die selben wie Mohrian + Jackie Chan und Vin Diesel


----------



## Low (27. Oktober 2013)

Morgen Freeman


----------



## drebbin (27. Oktober 2013)

Kate beckinsale.
Morgan freeman.


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (27. Oktober 2013)

Robert De Niro
Al Pacino




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jamie (27. Oktober 2013)

Ummh, schwer zu sagen.
Al Pacino ist auf alle Fälle klasse!


----------



## AnonHome1234 (27. Oktober 2013)

Mark Wahlberg


----------



## OstryCzlowiek (27. Oktober 2013)

Matt Damon. 
Bryan Cranston


----------



## Bunny_Joe (28. Oktober 2013)

Eindeutig Nicolas Cage   Ich liebe seine Art & Weise^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xP1-oquwoL8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Jayceon Taylor (28. Oktober 2013)

Bunny_Joe schrieb:


> Eindeutig Nicolas Cage   Ich liebe seine Art & Weise^^  YouTube Link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xP1-oquwoL8



Aber nicht die letzten Jahre leider ^^


----------



## duke999 (1. November 2013)

Denzel Washinton


----------



## dr00p (4. November 2013)

Nicolas Cage <3


----------



## stevie4one (5. November 2013)

Echt Nicolas Cage? Die Filme der letzten Jahre waren doch alle eher grauselig ...


----------



## Bunny_Joe (6. November 2013)

Die Filme der letzten >5 Jahre habe ich auch nicht gemeint^^

Obwohl KickAss hatte auch was...


----------



## Florian97450 (6. November 2013)

Robert Downey Jr.
Robert De Niro
Al Pacino


----------



## Wiggo (8. November 2013)

Al Pacino
Robert DeNiro
Edward Norton


----------



## AeroX (28. Dezember 2013)

Mittlerweile Mark Wahlberg. Robert de Niro ist auch sehr gut.


----------



## LaTillinator (1. Januar 2014)

Clint eastwood


----------



## TobiWahnKenobi (17. Februar 2014)

ich stehe auf Matt Smith (12ter dr who) und natürlich auf mich selbst..

-> bin heute um 16:00 Uhr auf RTL2 bei den Privatdetektiven im Einsatz.

Mein Regisseur und Produzent hat mich jüngst auf Facebook als besten Darsteller der Staffel bezeichnet und 2014 werden wir mich noch einige Male on Air ertragen dürfen. Freue mich drauf - stay tuned.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





(..)

mfg
tobi


----------



## keinnick (17. Februar 2014)

TobiWahnKenobi schrieb:


> -> bin heute um 16:00 Uhr auf RTL2 bei den Privatdetektiven im Einsatz.
> 
> Mein Regisseur und Produzent hat mich jüngst auf Facebook als besten Darsteller der Staffel bezeichnet und 2014 werden wir mich noch einige Male on Air ertragen dürfen. Freue mich drauf - stay tuned.



Nichts gegen Dich aber spielen da nicht ohnehin nur Laiendarsteller mit in diesem ganzen Pseudo-Dokus? Von daher würde ich mir darauf jetzt nichts einbilden. 

Topic:

Nicolas Cage
Al Pacino
John Travolta


----------



## debalz (17. Februar 2014)

TobiWahnKenobi schrieb:


> ich stehe auf Matt Smith (12ter dr who) und natürlich auf mich selbst..
> 
> -> bin heute um 16:00 Uhr auf RTL2 bei den Privatdetektiven im Einsatz.
> 
> ...




 Dann  steht ja einer erfolgreichen Karriere nichts mehr im Weg. Seriöser  Sender + dein Talent + objektive Selbsteinschätzung ohne narzisstische  Tendenz


----------



## aloha84 (17. Februar 2014)

Steve Buscemi


----------



## Roundy (17. Februar 2014)

debalz schrieb:


> Dann  steht ja einer erfolgreichen Karriere nichts mehr im Weg. Seriöser  Sender + dein Talent + objektive Selbsteinschätzung ohne narzisstische  Tendenz



Made my day


----------



## TobiWahnKenobi (18. Februar 2014)

keinnick schrieb:


> Nichts gegen Dich aber spielen da nicht ohnehin nur Laiendarsteller mit in diesem ganzen Pseudo-Dokus? Von daher würde ich mir darauf jetzt nichts einbilden.
> 
> Topic:
> 
> ...


 
die pseudo-dokus nennen sich scripted reality.

hier der link zum stream: 
Privatdetektive im Einsatz - Schweigen ist sicher, reden ist Tod

btw,
schon am ersten tag soviele aufrufe, wie die verdachtsfälle in vier tagen.   got it!


(..)

mfg
tobi


----------



## keinnick (18. Februar 2014)

Scripted Reality... der ist gut  Der Begriff an sich ist doch schon völlig hirnrissig. Mir eigentlich egal und eigentlich hier auch OT. Mach wie Du denkst aber ich würde meine Zukunft nicht auf so einem Format aufbauen.


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (18. Februar 2014)

Da kann man nur sagen: Freie Bahn für Tobi's Wahn! 

Für mich wirkt es etwas befremdlich, sich selbst im Lieblingsschauspieler-Thread mithilfe von "Scripted Reality"-Sendungen aus dem Bildungsfern-sehen auf eine Stufe mit allem was Rang und Namen im internationalen Filmbusiness hat, zu stellen. Aber sei's drum: viel Erfolg bei deinen weiteren schauspielerischen Unternehmungen.


----------



## MOD6699 (18. Februar 2014)

Ohne Selbstüberschätzung hat man aber glaub ich indem Beruf kaum chancen


----------



## TobiWahnKenobi (19. Februar 2014)

über einen lieblingsschauspieler habe ich lange nachgedacht, aber ich denke nicht schubladig genug, mich da festzulegen. mit 10 fand ich david hasselhoff und tom sellec toll (knight rider und magnum), mit 20 habe ich filme mit bruce willis gesuchtet, mit 30 waren es dann schon darsteller wie clooney oder jeff bridges. heute mit knapp 38 ist es matt smith  und demnächst mit 40 sind es sicher wieder andere..   da halte ich doch lieber an einer konstanten fest, die sich über die jahre nie geändert hat. 

wichtig ist dass der rubel rollt (egal ob fotoshoot oder filmbuchung), dass es spaß macht und dass ich mich steigere. und von 1999 (wdr) über 2006-2008 (hr) bis 2013 (rtl) und 2014 (rtl2) waren hier nur steigerungen drin. ich weiss nicht mehr wieviele leute damals c't TV geguckt haben, aber es waren sicher weniger zuschauer als leser, die hefte gekauft haben. von den heften in denen artikel mit meinem namen drüber gestanden haben gab es zusammen vllt. 500 oder 600 tausend.. *schulterzuck*  diese "quote" habe ich dann mit den verdachtsfällen geknackt/verdoppelt (1.19 Mio).

das einzig blöde an permanenter steigerung ist die frage, whats next..   der fachinformatiker (mein eigentlicher beruf) nervt, langweilt, bringt nix ein.. und überhaupt kann ich mich mit rechnerkrempel nicht mehr selbst unterhalten. habe das die letzten 2 jahre nochmal krampfhaft durch ständige neukäufe zu reaktivieren versucht, aber mein interesse ist schlicht auf null. ich hab mit 7 angefangen - bin über 30 jahre dabei - die luft ist raus.


(..)

mfg
tobi


----------



## YuT666 (19. Februar 2014)

Sch*** auf die blöden Sprüche. Wenn sich eben die Möglichkeit hierfür bietet, dann soll er das machen. Alle dummen Sprüche hierzu sind reiner Kindergarten.

Jeder kann sich selbst so verwirklichen wie er es möchte ... und das ist auch bar jeglicher Diskussion, da es schließlich nicht das Leben anderer ist, sondern immer nur das eigene.


----------



## kohelet (22. Februar 2014)

Kevin Spacey 100%


----------



## kingsvn (2. Mai 2014)

Leonardo Di Caprio / Jason Statham


----------



## -Ultima- (2. Mai 2014)

Gibt viele. 
Um spontan einige zu nennen:

Russel Crowe
Kevin Costner
Tom Cruise
Mark Walberg
Robert De Niro
Chris Pine
Johnny Depp
Charlzie Theron 
Kira Knightley


----------



## Badly (3. Mai 2014)

De Niro dann kommt lange nichts.


----------



## BautznerSnef (3. Mai 2014)

Tom Hanks, Cast away war einfach der Hammer!


----------



## CosmoCortney (8. Juni 2014)

Keanu Reeves. Mag seine Art einfach. Und er is auch Vegetarier und angeblich Asperger


----------



## 442 (10. Juni 2014)

Nur einer? Schwierig! 

Männlich: Johnny Depp

Weiblich: Sigourney Weaver


----------



## Riddler_ (17. Juli 2014)

Männlich würde ich aufgrund seiner letzten Filme Leonardo DiCaprio sagen. Der hat sich nach Titanic echt gemacht. 
Weiblich steht bei mir ganz klar Milla Jovovich an erster stelle. Allein schon wegen Resident Evil.


----------



## zLein (10. August 2014)

Matt LeBlanc


----------



## GameCollectorHWLUXX (16. August 2014)

Gina Wild


----------



## X--HaRdwaRe (20. August 2014)

Al Pacino.


----------



## DerBeobachter (29. August 2014)

Gina Wild.  hahah


----------



## Marcus1234 (4. September 2014)

Jason Statham
Robert de Niro


----------



## Noxxphox (5. September 2014)

Hm interesante frage....
Vin diesel

Ich find die riddik filme zu geil


----------



## repe (8. September 2014)

Harrison Ford, Bruce Willis, Lex Barker, Gary Oldman


----------



## PepperID (4. November 2014)

Meine Lieblingsschauspieler sind Adam Sandler, Kevin James, Bruce Willis und Jason Statham


----------



## Amon (5. November 2014)

Robert Redford, Willem Defoe, Harrison Ford und Christian Bale.


----------



## bitbowl (6. November 2014)

Matt Damon


----------



## shotta (25. Dezember 2014)

glaube jason statham, der bringt immer eine solide leistung.


----------



## seba0112 (26. Dezember 2014)

Array


----------



## shotta (2. Januar 2015)

Als lieblingsschauspielering ist es wahrscheinlich Uma Thurman.
Kill Bill war sehr geil und sie ist eigentlich so die einzige schauspielerin die mir wirklich im gedächtnis geblieben ist.


----------



## EdShawnMitchell (21. Januar 2015)

Bruce Willis
Robert de Niro
Al Pacino
Jason Statham
Samuel L. Jackson
Vin Diesel
Brad Pitt
Johnny Depp
Edward Norton
Quentin Tarantino
Leonardo Dicaprio
Nicholas Cage
Denzel Washington 
Heath Ledger
Charlie Sheen
Christian Bale
Harrison Ford
Will Smith
Sean Bean
Mickey Rourke
Kiefer Sutherland
Liam Neeson
Mark Wahlberg
Til Schweiger der Eisbär-Schutzengel
Kevin James
Robert Downey Jr.
Bradley Cooper
Will Smith
Ashton Kutcher 
Quaid, Dennis 
Sandler, Adam
Schwarzenegger, Arnold 
Slater, Christian
Snipes, Wesley
Spacey, Kevin
Stallone, Sylvester
Stiller, Ben
Swayze, Patrick
Travolta, John
Donnie yen
Van Damme, Jean Claude
Walken, Christopher
Waltz, Christoph
Williams, Robin
McGregor, Ewan 
Murray, Bill 
Nolte, Nick
Penn, Sean
Hackman, Gene
Hopkins, Anthony 
Jackman, Hugh 
Jones, Tommy Lee 
Kilmer, Val
Sammo Hung
Lee, Bruce 
Liotta, Ray 
Chow Yun Fat
Jackie Chan
Jet Li
Tony Jaa
Wesley Snipes
Steven Seagal
Scott Adkins
Michael Jai White

und so viele mehr 

Mfg

Ed


----------



## aloha84 (21. Januar 2015)

Steve Buscemi , wer denn sonst?!


----------



## iGnAZz (24. Januar 2015)

Für mich ganz klar Leonardo DiCaprio.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. Januar 2015)

Bud Spencer
Jason Statham
Sylvester Stallone
Arnold Schwarzenegger
Bruce Willis 
Timothy Olyphant
Robert De Niro
Sean Connery usw..


----------



## thunderofhate (4. Februar 2015)

Mel Gibson, Jack Nicholson, Meryl Streep und Jodie Foster
edit: Kevin Bacon vergessen... Der ist die klare Nummer 1.


----------



## Berky (8. März 2015)

Moritz Bleibtreu


----------



## Ruptet (8. März 2015)

Also den einen habe ich nicht. 

Zu den Favoriten zählt aber aufjedenfall Clint Eastwood, als macher und Spieler.


----------



## humbz (9. März 2015)

Hab' jetzt keinen Nerv groß nachzudenken, bei Schauspielern(/innen) ist mir das zu konfus, gucke auch keine Filme wegen Schauspielern. Aber ich nenne mal spontan Schauspieler(/innen), die ich mir spontan wegen gerade Gesehenem im Sinn sind:

- Jennifer Lawrence (fand ich schon in american hsutle großartig, silver linings ist wohl der berechtigste oscar, von dem ich was mitbekommen habe - umwerfende darstellung)

- Ryan Gosling (drive, place beyond the pines...einfach n geiler schauspieler)

- James Gandolfini (ich habe kürzlich die sopranos zu ende geguckt - beeindruckende performance)

- christian bale (machinist, american hustle, american psycho, blablabla)

- jack gleeson (joffrey aus got - wahnsinnig stark, wie ich finde)

- lena heady (ebenfalls got, ebenfalls klasse)

- brad pitt (einfach sehr gute filmauswahl, immer starke leistungen, babel ist einer meiner lieblingsfilme)

- naomi watts (stay, the ring, 21 gramm,...)


manche leute muss man ja auch nicht extra nennen, wenn ich zb an de niro denke..


----------



## firre (23. März 2015)

Meine Lieblingsschauspieler sind:
 Joseph Morgan
 Daniel Gillies
 Charles Michael Davis


----------



## flohrida (23. März 2015)

Denzel Washington 
Bruce Willis
Robert Deniro


----------



## Zeus18 (23. März 2015)

Kevin Spacey zähle ich jetzt neuerdings auch noch dazu.


----------



## Hallowach (30. März 2015)

Leonardo DiCaprio, Robert DeNiro, Denzel Washington, Gerald Butler, Mark Walberg.


----------



## YuT666 (30. März 2015)

Männlich:

John Cassavetes
Ken Wahl
Rutger Hauer
Clint Eastwood
Peter Cushing
Bela Lugosi
Vincent Price
Boris Karloff
John Barrymore

Weiblich:

Fay Wray
Elsa Lancaster


----------



## makrogame (16. Juni 2015)

Ich mag Dylan Sprayberry


----------



## -Kerby- (23. Juni 2015)

Für mich sind die Krönung der Schauspieler unter Männern:
Christoph Waltz und Robin Williams
Unter Frauen: klassisch Meryl Streep
Gibt auch sonst viele gute Schauspieler, aber die drei stechen einfach raus.

Ebenso sollte Heath Ledger erwähnenswert sein, denn sein Joker ist und bleibt wahrscheinlich der allerbeste Joker.


----------



## thunderofhate (23. Juni 2015)

-Kerby- schrieb:


> Ebenso sollte Heath Ledger erwähnenswert sein, denn sein Joker ist und bleibt wahrscheinlich der allerbeste Joker.


Echt? Jack Nicholson kommt der Comicvorlage wesentlich näher, auch wenn das in der Dark Knight Trilogie nicht gewollt war.
Legers Leistung war natürlich grandios, aber allein wegen der Entfernung zum "wahren" Joker, könnte ich ihn nicht als besten Joker bezichnen.


----------



## Spreed (23. Juni 2015)

Männlich: Benedict Cumberbatch

Weiblich: Emma Stone


----------



## Metbier (24. Juni 2015)

Sylvester Stallone
Arnold Schwarzenegger 
Jason Statham
Steven Seagal
Vin Diesel 
Jean-Claude Van Damme
Chuck Norris
Bruce Lee
Jackie Chan
Jet Li
Dany Trejo 
Robin Williams
Jim Carrey 
Adam Sandler
Kavin James 
Rob Schneider

Eva Mendes
Salma Hayek
Michelle Rodriguez 
Angelina Jolie
Lucy Liu
Bai Ling


----------



## -Kerby- (25. Juni 2015)

thunderofhate schrieb:


> Echt? Jack Nicholson kommt der Comicvorlage wesentlich näher, auch wenn das in der Dark Knight Trilogie nicht gewollt war.
> Legers Leistung war natürlich grandios, aber allein wegen der Entfernung zum "wahren" Joker, könnte ich ihn nicht als besten Joker bezichnen.



Aye, der war auch gut.
Heath Ledger hat aber dem Joker was wirklich...
Verrücktes gegeben, etwas psychisch durchgeknalltes auf eine erwachsene Art und Weise. Gut, ich erinnere mich noch relativ schwer an Nicholsons Joker muss ich sagen... Da war ich vil 14 Jahre alt, als ich ihn das letzte mal gesehen habe und das war vor 9 Jahren.


----------



## Rekolitz (27. Juni 2015)

Edward Norton sowie Jennifer Conelly


----------



## WindowsXP (27. Juni 2015)

Wenn ich mich für einen entscheiden müsste, wäre es Paul Walker.
Sonst gibt es da noch:
Jet Li
Jackie Chan
Robert Downey junior


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. Juni 2015)

So hier nehme ich mal auch ein paar ältere Recken mit rein wie auch leider schon Verstorbene:
J. P. Belmondo, H. Erhardt, Louis de Funes, Henry Vahl, H. Rühmann, Heidi Kabel, Rock Hudson, James Garner, Jerry Lewis, Dean Martin, und dann noch wenn auch vielleicht nicht ganz passend Peter Frankenfeld, Willy Millowitsch usw. ..


----------



## robbert (20. August 2015)

Also ich finde Edward Norton, Al Pacino, Bruce Willis, Roebert Deniro, Brad Pitt und noch einige die ich jetzt vergessen habe...

Bei den Ladys sind es Charlize Theron, Halle Barry, Leah Remini


----------



## TheRev90 (24. August 2015)

Männlich: Benedict Cumberbatch, Danzel Washington & Jake Gyllenhaal
Weiblich:  Amy Adams, Natalie Portman & Rachel McAdams


----------



## D4rkResistance (31. Januar 2017)

Männlich: Will Smith, Denzel Washington, Matt Damon, Jason Statham, Gerard Butler
Weiblich: Alicia Vikander, Jennifer Lawrence


----------



## Ute4548 (24. April 2017)

Nicolas Cage
Morgen Freeman
Jason Statham
Adam Sandler
Kevin Spacey
Jennifer Aniston
Emma Stone
Cameron Diaz
Leslie Mann
Charlize Theron


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. April 2017)

Gabriel Macht & Jonny Lee Miller


----------



## Booman90 (25. April 2017)

Will Smith, Dwayne Johnson, Woody Harrelson, Denzel Washington, Jake Gyllenhaal, Jim Carrey, Gerard Butler, Keanue Reeves, Viggo Mortensen, Robin Williams, Jason Lee, Jackie Chan, Jet Li, Christian Bale, Tom Hanks

Emma Stone, Charlize Theron, Emily Blunt, Margot Robbie, Zooey Deschanel


----------



## NOQLEMIX (25. April 2017)

Denzel Washington, Jean Reno, Jason Statham

Scarlett Johansson, Jennifer Lawrence


----------



## clange (7. Mai 2017)

Mann:    Gregory Peck

Frau:       Grace Kelly


----------



## festplatte33 (19. Mai 2017)

Leonardo Dicaprio und Adam Sandler


----------



## zael84 (19. Mai 2017)

Mark Wahlberg


----------



## dagger85 (19. Mai 2017)

Johnny Depp


----------



## OField (30. Mai 2017)

Ed Harris.


----------



## Andrea1992 (30. Mai 2017)

cillian murphy finde ich toll


----------

